# MS Word Menüleiste verschwunden



## Mr. FISHMAN (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

auf einem meiner NT4.0 Rechner habe ich MS Word 2000 installiert.
Bei einem Nutzer ist nun plötzlich die Menüleiste weg.
Ich komme weder in das Menü Anpassen, noch sonst ein Menü
lässt sich öffnen. Alle Leisten sind verschwunden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir nun helfen.

Wie bekomme ich die wieder hin

4Help

   Grtz MrF


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (10. Dezember 2003)

... 

hat den niemand eine Ahnung...

 ich verzweifel hier schon fast :|


----------



## Carndret (10. Dezember 2003)

Du könntest mal versuchen die Datei "Format.doc" (*) von einem anderen Rechner, bei dem alles funktioniert, zu kopieren. In dieser Datei ist die Anordnung der Leisten etc. mit gespeichert.

(*) Ich hoffe die Datei heißt bei Office 2000 so. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher. Bei mir heißt sie "winword.doc" (Office 11 !)


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich suche mal grade nach den beiden Dateien....

.... format.doc war es nicht :|

... ah  winword.doc

So nun schnell kopieren und ausprobieren.

Hat leider nicht geholfen...
   Ich werde dann wohl das Profil löschen und neu anlegen :|

   Grtz MrF


----------



## Carndret (11. Dezember 2003)

Wenn du Word 2000 hast sollte es aber Format.doc heißen und im Vorlagen-Ordner sein. Wundert mich, dass es erstens doch winword.doc heißt und dann nicht mal funktioniert hat. Ich speichere so immer meine Einstellungen von den Leisten ect.
... seltsames Word...


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich hab nun irgendwie ne Leiste wieder hinbekommen.
Aber wenn ich nun über Anpassen versuche die wieder alle einzublenden,
sehe ich das keine Leiste mehr da ist die ich einblenden kann.
Gibt es eine Datei wo die einzelnen Leisten drin gespeichert werden?
Oder gibt es da eine Andere Möglichkeit
 Neu installieren hilft nicht. Sitzt im Profil.

MfG MrF


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Dezember 2003)

Versuchs mit der *normal.dot* der globalen Dokumentvorlage in der ist normallerweisew all so ein Zeug gespeichert ( einfach von funktionierendem PC kopieren und nutzen ).


----------



## Carndret (16. Dezember 2003)

ahh natürlich, die Datei war es, sorry. Da ich immer gleich mehrere nach einer Formatierung kopiere, wusste ich es nicht mehr so genau - war mir aber dennoch sicher. Aber klar, es muss die normal.dot sein.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Dezember 2003)

Um nochmal näher darauf einzugehen:

Die normal.dot ist die Defaultmäßige Tandard Dokumentvorlage, in der fast alle Eigenschaften des Dokumnets gespeichert werden.


Seiteneigenschaften
Autotexte
"Formatstile"
*Symbolleisten*
benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen (wenn übertragen/gespeichert)
Makros
...

Das heißt alle Änderungen können/und sind in dieser Datei.


----------



## BoLLiE (25. Februar 2004)

*Die Lösung !*

Nun, ich hatte das Problem heute auch und bin fast verzweifelt...
Ich hab Office2000 mehrmals deinstalliert, manuell alle nicht gelöschten Ordner und Vorlagen gelöscht, doch nichts passierte, nach einere neuinstallation waren die Symbolleisten nicht da....

Nun, danach fing ich mit experimentieren an:

Erstellt man eine Verknüpfung zu Winword.exe (ganz normal) ist es wie bisher,keine Symbolleisten...

Nun, hängt man bei der Verknüpfung den Parameter /n an, und siehe da, jetzt taucht nicht mal mehr der Lineal oder die Scrollbalken auf, also dachte ich mir, /n steht für "nichts" oder "nothing" und ich will das alles wieder auftaucht, was mach ich wohl ?  

Genau: msword.exe /a 

Öffnet man nun MS Word sind alle Symbolleisten wieder da und funktionieren einwandfrei, auch nach einem Neustart oder dem Start von MS Word ohne einen Parameter ist alles i.O.

Hoffe dies hilft dir!

Greatz BoLLiE

Info:

Diese Lösung funktionierte mit Win98 und MS Office 2000 Small Business


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (26. Februar 2004)

*Eigene Lösung*

Habe auch eine Lösung gefunden
schon vor ein paar Tagen, sorry hatte vergessen das ich diesen Thread noch offen hatte.

Also meine Lösung:
Start  --> Ausführen --> regedit

Folgenden Eintrag komplett löschen, dann ist alles wie nach der Installation!
Hkey_Current_User\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Word\Data\Toolbars


----------



## mike_h (5. Mai 2004)

*Menüleisteeg*

1000 Dank -> /a hat geholfen.
Durch die Registry wäre dann der nächste Schritt - aber deutlich aufwendiger.

Toll das es Leute wie Euch (alle ) gibt.

Allerdings war der Thread schwer zu finden -> Google hat es gebracht.

Thx.

Mike


----------

